# Visa application form 189 help !!! Urgent !



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi , 
I'm really counting on someone to help me on this ! I filled out the e visa form for subclass 189 today and paid the fee at the end for me , my partner and child. Now that I'm done I feel I might have made a few mistakes ( Human errors ) for eg 

a. my Ielts TRF number and score remains same for both the EOI and the visa form but in the form I chose SUPERIOR instead of proficient english in the selection category under the IELTS tab. Superior claims 20 pts but I have proficient english and have only claimed 10 points for that in EOI as well so its more of a form filling error. Does this account as incorrect info and should i send the form of incorrect info after correcting this, please note my trf number is the same as it was in EOI ? 

b. I renewed my passport as it was valid for less that 6 months after my EOI invitation was received but BEFORE filling out the online visa form for 189 subclass visa. In the application form I filled out passport details from my NEW passport , should I fill in and send the form for passport change or is that only supposed to be done if passport is renewed AFTER lodging visa application and paying the Visa Application Charges ?

c. There was a section saying " have you completed or are undertaking any tertiary studies before grant of temporary partner visa " Under this I selected YES and filled out my secondary and higher secondary school information . Is that correct ? If so what does this GRANT OF TEMPORARY PARTNER VISA mean ? as my application clearly states its for SKILLED INDEPENDENT 189 ! 

Any info related to these three points will be highly appreciated. Have paid of money and now feeling like an idiot. My local agent is useless and was half the reason for these mistakes


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

anamina said:


> Hi ,
> I'm really counting on someone to help me on this ! I filled out the e visa form for subclass 189 today and paid the fee at the end for me , my partner and child. Now that I'm done I feel I might have made a few mistakes ( Human errors ) for eg
> 
> a. my Ielts TRF number and score remains same for both the EOI and the visa form but in the form I chose SUPERIOR instead of proficient english in the selection category under the IELTS tab. Superior claims 20 pts but I have proficient english and have only claimed 10 points for that in EOI as well so its more of a form filling error. Does this account as incorrect info and should i send the form of incorrect info after correcting this, please note my trf number is the same as it was in EOI ?
> ...



hello

*Answers:*

1. Form 1023 and mention this clearly stating your TRF number and scores are same both in EOI and Application online, yet you mistakenly choose Superior and ask a diplomatic apology.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

Nothing wrong will go here.

2. I am not quite sure, but looks like you should fill Form 929 and upload and inform your CO (Let others guide you here).

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

3. I don't know as I do not have a partner yet as I am still young and so didnt get opportunity to explore it, somebody applied with partner would help you? !

You should be fine.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Agree with jre05 and you MUST send Form 1023 ASAP ....... to avoid any doubt of you trying to play anything

for #2 I do not see a need to fill form 929 since you did not change your passport AFTER lodgement of the visa app

When you fill form 80, there is a question re your previous passports. Mention that one, mention the reason as early renewal before expiry, and write all of its details.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi , Thanks for the help. Ill speak to my agent today who is still insisting that there is nothing to worry about and the SUPERIOR will be considered as human error since trf numbers are same on both EOI and Visa form. When will i be asked to submit form 80 and what other forms is one supposed to fill and WHEN ?? we have already uploaded our PCC and havent done medicals yet because apparently you have to be asked before undertaking your medicall ? Im very worried about these blunders


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

anamina said:


> Hi , Thanks for the help. Ill speak to my agent today who is still insisting that there is nothing to worry about and the SUPERIOR will be considered as human error since trf numbers are same on both EOI and Visa form. When will i be asked to submit form 80 and what other forms is one supposed to fill and WHEN ?? we have already uploaded our PCC and havent done medicals yet because apparently you have to be asked before undertaking your medicall ? Im very worried about these blunders


Pardon my French but screw the agent. Fill Form 1023 NOW and send/upload it ASAP. You're better off sending a correction/apology for a mistake that is not needed THAN NOT. If you send it ASAP, you will show good intentions that you are not trying to do something wrong.

You will be asked for Form 80, 1221 and PCCs by the CO so don't worry.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

I think Form 80 says you have to write your 10 years history, 30 years history is for Refuge etc.. cateogory


----------

